# Dibujos imposibles de M. C. Escher



## Fogonazo (Abr 5, 2009)

Hace un rato *"Cacho"*, antes conocido como *"San_Cacho"* me hizo un comentario que no lograba entender, pero en un momento de lucidez (Me subió el agua al tanque) logre comprender que me decía (Escribía) y esto trajo a mi cabeza los dibujos imposibles de *M. C. Escher (Maurits Cornelis Escher (1898-1972)*












Siempre y cuando tengan ganas miren esta pagina

http://www.mcescher.com/


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 5, 2009)

Adoro Escher... es uno de mis pintores favoritos... alguna vez use sus manos dibujando como avatar... 






Y otro Artista muy bueno para el surrealismo era Salvador Dali

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dalí


----------



## Cacho (Abr 5, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Hace un rato *"Cacho"*, antes conocido como *"San_Cacho"* me izo un comentario ... y esto trajo a mi cabeza los dibujos imposibles de *M. C. Escher (Maurits Cornelis Escher (1898-1972)*...



Me siento como "El Artista antes conocido como Prince", que ahora es Prince "El Artista"... ¿Seré Cacho_San en el futuro? ¿Me haré japonés?

Volviendo a esto, qué capo Escher.





"I don't grow up. In me is the small child of my early days" (Fuente)

Saludos


----------



## gca (Abr 8, 2009)

Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> Adoro Escher... es uno de mis pintores favoritos... alguna vez use sus manos dibujando como avatar...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que impresionante dibujo!


----------



## Guest (Abr 10, 2009)

mirad este dibujo,nose ahora mismo de quien es,pero esto si que es imposible


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 10, 2009)

Justamente: *M. C. Escher*
Algunas muestras mas


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 10, 2009)

Me encanta como utilizo el sombreado en las texturas. Simplemente IMPRESIONANTE.

PDisculpen las mayusculas, la verdad, las amerita tremendo arte.

saludos


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 10, 2009)

ah... y todos sus dibujos son a lapiz... me parece que nunca hizo un dibujo a color... o con pincel...


----------



## AZ81 (Jun 5, 2009)

Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> ah... y todos sus dibujos son a lapiz... me parece que nunca hizo un dibujo a color... o con pincel...



Yo admiro a Escher, tengo laminas y libros sobre él, y si que tiene dibujos a color, ah y no es surrealista, surrealista fueron Dalí, M. Ernst, Chirino y muchos más.
Antonio.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 5, 2009)

Algo similar que me gusta mucho por lo erotico es esta serie de dibujos... ni idea de quien es el autor...

(Andres no me banees.... es por amor al arte....   )


----------



## electrodan (Jun 5, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Justamente: *M. C. Escher*
> Algunas muestras mas


La verdad, no el encuentro la "imposibilidad" a ese dibujo...


			
				Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> (Andres no me banees....


Eres moderador...


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 5, 2009)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> La verdad, no el encuentro la "imposibilidad" a ese dibujo...



Mira la escalera, sube, sube, sube, pero vuelve al principio.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 5, 2009)

Pero que barbaro! No lo había notado. Es una buena ilusion optica muy bien ubicada, otra vez, mis respetos M. C. Escher.

Me pregunto si no hizo mas.

Saludos.


----------



## electrodan (Jun 6, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> electrodan dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pero hay un lado de la escalera que baja, por eso llega al mismo lugar...


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 6, 2009)

Hola.
Todas la escaleras suben en sentido horario.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Cacho (Jun 6, 2009)

Y bajan en sentido antihorario...

Son escaleras infinitas en los dos sentidos. He ahí la maestría del dibujante...


----------



## electrodan (Jun 6, 2009)

Ese dibujo es demasiado difícil de entender para mi pequeño cerebro.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 6, 2009)

Yo solo lo admiro... Si tratas de enterderlo, pierde lo bonito.

Saludos.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Jun 6, 2009)

ahora que dolobu los que estan subiendo y bajando las escaleras   


Mas vale un video que mil fotos

YouTube - M. C. Escher -inspired animation.

Le quitemos la magia jijiji

YouTube - MC ESCHER Speed Paint -COMMENT and rate!

Saludos


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 6, 2009)

Esto si es un dibujo imposible...


----------



## electrodan (Jun 6, 2009)

Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> Esto si es un dibujo imposible...


Que buen manejo de las sombras!
Creo que esos dibujos, van a terminar causándome trastornos mentales. (si es que no los tengo ya).


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 22, 2012)

Les dejo una ilusión óptica interesante , el centro negro en realidad no se mueve


----------



## superdog13 (May 25, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Les dejo una ilusión óptica interesante , *el centro negro *en realidad no se mueve



Ahora me explicas cómo se va a mover si ni siquiera aparece ???


Yo lo veo color azul oscuro


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 25, 2012)

Hay dos piezas , una roja que gira y otra central negra o azul dependiendo del monitor 

La pieza central aparenta hacer unas moviditas , pero no.


----------

